# Pharos AVAILABLE from Orphan Espresso !!



## tr6greig (Oct 23, 2014)

If interested available today. I've been told that they only have enough part to make around ten, and then that will be the end. I'm sure these will be gone quickly.


----------



## tr6greig (Oct 23, 2014)

Gone again


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

In 4 hours??


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Very popular grinder and these are almost certainly the last new ones there will be from OE.


----------



## tr6greig (Oct 23, 2014)

Rob666 said:


> Very popular grinder and these are almost certainly the last new ones there will be from OE.


I think I got one but not sure, no conformation email, yet.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Greig, I hope you were successful. These are great grinders as I'm sure you know. Even better with the VoodooDaddy mods. (Or some of them at least!)


----------



## tr6greig (Oct 23, 2014)

Rob666 said:


> Greig, I hope you were successful. These are great grinders as I'm sure you know. Even better with the VoodooDaddy mods. (Or some of them at least!)


Yes I've sent him a PM to see what is best for this release.I will keep it standard for a while and see how it goes. Don't know how long delivery will take, could be a long wait.


----------



## emradguy (May 24, 2014)

If you were able to buy the Pharos on the OE store, you definitely got one. Since they aren't available for purchase until assembly is complete (they make several at a time), Barb will get it out soon, but also, since you're across the pond, the shipping will likely take a little longer than a couple of days. As far as I can decipher, Doug makes them, and Barb handles the business side of things...but I could be wrong about that. VDD will mod your grinder for you, if you want, but then you'd have to send it to NY and wait for its return. He got mine done and re shipped in only a couple of days. I'd guess all that shipping can get costly. The full complement of his mods runs about as much as the grinder, so it would essentially double the price. I decided to have Will do the entire mod on mine last summer, so I couldn't tell you what my take on the all of the improvements are, but I couldn't imagine not doing the grinder catch mod. I just couldn't see myself doing that little dance Doug does after grinding in his video. I also would say that without the adjustment ring, or something similar, yoh wouldn't have a good sense of how far you're moving the upper burr. Oh, and from what I've read, Will's mod on the adjustment nut is far superior to the original. I know I can't see any reason to do it differently. Last thing, if you have the space and are willing to drill a couple of holes, the bench dogs are the way to go to help hold it down while you grind.


----------



## tr6greig (Oct 23, 2014)

emradguy said:


> If you were able to buy the Pharos on the OE store, you definitely got one. Since they aren't available for purchase until assembly is complete (they make several at a time), Barb will get it out soon, but also, since you're across the pond, the shipping will likely take a little longer than a couple of days. As far as I can decipher, Doug makes them, and Barb handles the business side of things...but I could be wrong about that. VDD will mod your grinder for you, if you want, but then you'd have to send it to NY and wait for its return. He got mine done and re shipped in only a couple of days. I'd guess all that shipping can get costly. The full complement of his mods runs about as much as the grinder, so it would essentially double the price. I decided to have Will do the entire mod on mine last summer, so I couldn't tell you what my take on the all of the improvements are, but I couldn't imagine not doing the grinder catch mod. I just couldn't see myself doing that little dance Doug does after grinding in his video. I also would say that without the adjustment ring, or something similar, yoh wouldn't have a good sense of how far you're moving the upper burr. Oh, and from what I've read, Will's mod on the adjustment nut is far superior to the original. I know I can't see any reason to do it differently. Last thing, if you have the space and are willing to drill a couple of holes, the bench dogs are the way to go to help hold it down while you grind.


Thanks

Conformation came through last night and its been shipped already. I'm happy to do the mods myself, so will get the kit sent over. I thing this one will have an improvement on the adjustment from Doug so I'll wait and see. The dogs look interesting however I thought I read somewhere that

they are tight after the catcher mod if done?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Congratulations! Glad you got one.

I can confirm that the bench dog would be a bit tight. It isn't the catch cup that's the problem it's the new feet. Comparing with an un modded one the modded one sits about half the thickness of the bottom plate higher.

Shouldn't be beyond the wit of man to add a spacer under the dog(s) though.

Of all the mods I rate the catch cup and the steel spacers with new bolts as the most important. The scale is nice but not essential and although the new adjuster is convenient I really don't have any trouble with the older double collar original version. So much so that I have the later split collar still in the packet.


----------



## tr6greig (Oct 23, 2014)

Rob666 said:


> Congratulations! Glad you got one.
> 
> I can confirm that the bench dog would be a bit tight. It isn't the catch cup that's the problem it's the new feet. Comparing with an un modded one the modded one sits about half the thickness of the bottom plate higher.
> 
> ...


It's good to here you rate those two the most important,that was the impression I was getting from all I've read

Thanks


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I think the ball bearings might add a bit as well but the other two are definitely the most important for me.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Just in case it's of interest Pharos are showing "In Stock" again. If you want one, be quick!


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

And out of stock again... was tempted to get a second!


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Was on the site today. Are they planning to redesign it (poss with mods?) and release again at sometime???


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Rumours and a bit more on HB website would indicate that that is indeed the case. No timescale though.


----------



## emradguy (May 24, 2014)

It wasn't just rumors. Doug posted a reply that he is indeed redesigning but yes, no time frame we given and he didn't sy how extensive the redesign was going to be.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for pointing me to the hb info. Am I right in reading that it was suggested that a new batch of Pharos will be made available before the redesign??


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

To save people having to look here's a link to the OE post:

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/pharos-redesign-t34195-10.html

Mods: I hope this is OK? If not please delete.


----------



## emradguy (May 24, 2014)

As for the bench dogs and spacing with a VDD modded Pharos...

My Pharos is fully modded. In mounting my bench dogs, I found that if they were too close together the screws holding the feet on to the bottom plate hit them. A simple fix is to space them out differently, slightly farther apart. It takes a minimal partial rotation when putting the grinder in position and then removing it again. Rather than raising the dogs with a spacer, I made a couple small pads out of Sugru, to slide between the dogs and the lower plate...seemed easier to me than finding a spacer to mount under the dogs. The grinder holds rock stable the way I have it set up.


----------

